# Smoked pork loin



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I smoked a Sam's pork loin last weekend to break in a new 18 1/2 inch Weber smoker.

Cut a 10 lb. Sam's loin in halves and soaked it overnight in the refrigerator in about 3 qts of water into which I had dissolved a big handful of salt.

Burned out the new Weber for a couple of hours at a temp too hot to register, then settled it out at a temp maintained between about 250 and 300.

Dried off the loins, coated them with mustard, then with a mixture of 1/3 Tony C's, 2/3 brown sugar.

Smoked the loins for about 2 hours, fat side up, occasionally adding a handful of soaked applewood chips.

Pulled the loins at an internal temperature of a little less than 140, double wrapped them in foil, and let them rest in an ice chest for a couple of hours more.

Delicious. 

As tender and juicy as spam.

Joraca


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds good. A couple tips if interested...get rid of the woods chips and start using chunks. Also no need to let a loin rest for a couple hrs in an ice chest. That's more needed for butts and brisket. Pull the loin off and just let rest on the counter for 10-15 min then slice it up.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Sounds good. A couple tips if interested...get rid of the woods chips and start using chunks. Also no need to let a loin rest for a couple hrs in an ice chest. That's more needed for butts and brisket. Pull the loin off and just let rest on the counter for 10-15 min then slice it up.


 Thanks.

What I had read indicated it needed to rest for a while if pulled at 138-140F to get rid of the pink.

Joraca


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joraca said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What I had read indicated it needed to rest for a while if pulled at 138-140F to get rid of the pink.
> 
> Joraca


A little pink on a pork loin is fine. If that concerns you take it to 145° let rest then enjoy. The most I let rest is 15min, most of the time 5 min and it's sliced up. Yours does sound great with the rub you used.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good. I will cut a full loin into 2.5" chops and marinate them in the grill mates zesty herb marinade. Trick is to substitute Captain Morgan for the water in the marinade. Smoke as normal. They are awesome.


----------

